# Natural pink colourant?



## AshleyR (Jan 31, 2009)

What can I use to colour my soap pink?

I don't want to use oxides, etc. this time.

Can I use pureed fruit? (Strawberries, maybe?) If added at trace, will the colour of the fruit stay, or turn brown?

Any suggestions are appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Cattleyabubbles (Jan 31, 2009)

For pink color you can use Red Palm oil (it might land somewhere in between pink & orange) there's also Lady's Bedstraw (which will give you a Coral pink) & Sorrel (soft pink--use the roots). Go to *http://www.mullerslanefarm.com* click on Lessons in Homesteading, ii) click on Soap Making & iii) scroll down under Additives there's a link for Natural Colors for Soap, click on this link it will show u a list of what ingredients give natural color pigmentation to soaps. HTH.


----------



## heartsong (Jan 31, 2009)

*pink*

may i suggest rose cosmetic clay?  most soap suppliers carry it, and from what i've heard on this forum it works satisfactorily.  try the search option in the forum and keyword- rose clay.  it should put you on some threads.

most plant material and food items will change to brown in time.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey there Ashley,

Strawberry turns brown in soap - smells great - but quite brown - sorry...... :?


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

I have Ultramarine Pink.... but if I remember correctly that turns blue in CP soap, right? I'm willing to use it if I can't find anything natural... but not if it's going to turn blue!


----------



## heartsong (Jan 31, 2009)

*x*

i have some UM pink at home, but have not used it yet-but i've never heard it turning c/p soap blue!

will hang with you until someone comes along with an answer!  :shock:


----------



## surf girl (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry (little hijack here), but Lindy, can you tell me how much strawberry you've used, and how long the smell lasts?  

Thanks!


----------



## reallyrita (Jan 31, 2009)

*Natural Pink Colorant*

Rose clay does indeed give a lovely soft dusty pink color to cp soap.  I mix mine well in a tiny bit of glycerin before adding at light trace and blending in well.  You can also mix it with a bit of your warm oils.  I like the glycerin method.  It smooths out very well without leaving tiny undissolved lumps that could turn into specks of pink in your soap.  If you go this route, start with just a little bit of clay.  It does not take much more than 1/2  tsp ppo to achieve a pastel color.  Be aware, though, that clays can be drying.  I superfat at about 7% when using the clay because I do not need a drying soap for my skin.  Using some cream or goatmilk for part of your liquid also helps to counter the drying affect.  You do not get pink lather.  It is really quite a soft pretty color that you get.


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 31, 2009)

I use Ultramarine Pink and it comes out pink in CP!


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 31, 2009)

kwahlne said:
			
		

> I use Ultramarine Pink and it comes out pink in CP!



Maybe I heard wrong before! I've always been afraid to use it before. I'll give it a try now. Thanks!


----------



## heartsong (Jan 31, 2009)

*pink*

thanks a bunch for clearing up THAT mystery! 

i would have PMP if i'd used the UM pink and it turned blue on me! LOL!


----------



## xyxoxy (Jan 31, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> kwahlne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you may have read that it can turn blue during gel phase but it still ends up pink.


----------

